# Memphis AM Retriever Club info



## Legendary Magnum Rebel (Apr 12, 2013)

Looking for info on the trails this weekend in Hernando, MS. I've never been to a field trails or testing and just wanted to watch to get a better understanding on how & what takes place. maybe this has already been posted and I'm missing it. thanks for any help


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Don't know what kind of info your looking for but if your talking where then go to the super 8 in hernando they usually have maps to get you around. If that doesn't work just start following a dog truck and they will usually get you some where.


----------



## Legendary Magnum Rebel (Apr 12, 2013)

Just didn't know if it had a set time are start location, I'll check out the super 8
tks


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Starts at 8


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

2949 Hwy 304
Hernando, MS 38632


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Any word on the derby


----------



## jim andrew (Jan 1, 2011)

any word on how open is going jim


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't know but it was a very very tough first series


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Derby Results
1st - #17 Bill Woodson and Babe
2nd #24 Andy Whitely and Maverick
3rd # 20 Chris Christopher and Shine
4th # 13 Frank Landry and Banjeaux
RJ # 19 John Daniels and Roxy

Jams 2-5-6-10-16

Open Call Backs to the 2nd starting at 9AM tomorrow 39 dogs OPEN Rotation 78-50-104-24
call backs to the 2nd
7,10,11,13,14,19,21,23,25,30,34,36,38,40,41,43,44,50,51,53,54,56,57,58,60,64,66,69,70,71,72,73,78,79,86,87,94,98,102

AM to start at 7 a.m. and all who are in the Open and Q are encouraged to get there and run early.


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Way to go Andy and Mav a jam and 2 2nds in one week


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey way to go BILL Congradulations on Derby 1st


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Great news on Woodson and Babe!
Made daddy proud!
Cb


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Also big congrats to Chris c and Shine on the 3rd making the old man want to sing a Elvis song!


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

Chris not handler today with Shine. It was his owner who ran him. That happens to be me ;-) 

Kate Maynard


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Way to go Frank and Banjeaux. You make a great team. 
Not bad for your first derby.


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats Andy...you and Mav are really hitting your stride!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Team "Mav"...


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Open callbacks to waterblind:
10,11,13,14,19,21,25,30,36,38,40,51,53,54,56,60,64,66,69,71,73,78,79,86,87,98,102

Amateur is a Quad w/2 retireds &out of order flyer w/simulated flyer as go bird...


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Bill Woodson and Babe on derby 1st. Congrats also to Andy and Maverick on derby 2nd.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to remote send land blind:
1,2,3,5,6,7,14,15,16,19,20,21,23,25,26,31,32,34,36,37,39,40,42,43,44,46,47,50,51,52,53,54,55,57,58,59,60,61,64,67, 68,69,70,71,72,73,74,76,77,78,79,80


----------



## jim andrew (Jan 1, 2011)

any word on open callbacks an qual placings jim


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats to Bill Woodson and Baby on the 1st in the Derby! Windy is awfully proud of her little girl!


----------



## Mark Medford (Sep 16, 2008)

Qualifying Results

1st--#18 Thib/Ryan Brasseaux
2nd--#36 Coal/Charlie Moody
3rd--#33 Bleu/Elizabeth Jerome
4th--# 9 Cody/Lorne Langevin
RJ---#35 Joy/Bobby Smith

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!!


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Any update on the amateur


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to waterblind:
2,5,6,14,15,19,21,23,25,26,34,36,37,39,40,42,44,46,47,52,54,55,57,61,64,67,68,69,72,74,76,79


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Have not run that many Opens ....but that was the toughest water blind I've ever seen or run.Thanks for the great time Memphis Club !!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open Placements

1st Jason Fleming
2nd Jay Chessire
3rd Jamie Woodson
4th John Straka

Do not know RJ but all who got the birds got a jam including Jimmie Darnell and Jeff Horsley. Sorry this is spotty but getting it 2nd hand.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Gwen Jones said:


> Open Placements
> 
> 1st Jason Fleming
> 2nd Jay Chessire
> ...



OMG! FC Keeper has placed this spring: two open 3rds in 100 + fields, am 2 nd, 3rd and 4th, and an open jam!!! What a team!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats ya'll !!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Medford (Sep 16, 2008)

Results posted on EE

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anything on AM ?


----------



## Mark Medford (Sep 16, 2008)

Results posted on EE

CONGRATS TO ALL!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

It was my pleasure to judge with Jason early in his involvement in field trials, Lucky was young and Jason was young, they have been a good team to root for. Well done Jason Fleming you are a good dude!!!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congrats, Jason! 

How awesome is that?!

rita


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Gwen Jones said:


> Open Placements
> 
> 1st Jason Fleming
> 2nd Jay Chessire
> ...


BIG Congrats to Jason Fleming and Lucky, that is awesome!!!! Also congrats to the rest of the Am's that took the other placements in a 100+ dog Open!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Jason in the Open and Robby in the Am!!

Aaron*


----------

